# The movie Braveheart



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Due to the heat, the wife and I decided to stay in today and just watch a movie. We saw Braveheart on cable tv. 

Dayuummm...........what a blood fest.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Never watched it before? Lots of head and arm and leg chopping. Wife can’t watch it anymore. Too gruesome.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Mel Gibson, Has a good story to it. I enjoyed it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My favorite character was the irishman


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

best movie


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

tony pasley said:


> My favorite character was the irishman


Mine too. He made the movie worth watching to me. It was pretty good, I guess, but his character gave the thing some humor.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## kellred (Oct 24, 2020)

Oh, yes! I enjoy watching it every time! It is such a good one! I would like to watch it again soon, but I don't have Netflix or any other service. Do you know any good Free Movies Streaming Sites where I can find this movies? I would appreciate any input here, thank you, guys!


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> My favorite character was the irishman


Patrick McGoohan as Longshanks was great -- you need a good heavy.






Nothing to see here, it's just the King throwing another one out of the window.


----------

